# Basic criteria for my needs... your advice appreciated



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

Get a Honda or a Yamaha. I have a Honda 350 Rancher manual shift, cycle country plow blade I lift with a lever. Plow drive 210 foot drive, drag deer and ice fish, often ride double ice fishing. Plenty of machine and reliable. Will fit in a 6 foot pick up box with tailgate closed.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

For plowing purposes (cold weather) I would strongly recommend EFI. Next, I recommend Yamaha.

After that...I have no other recommendations. :lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The price sounds right for retail but not for a desperation sale. Check Kelly Blue Book. A fair price is between retail and trade in. If it has low miles and great condition retail is still high but you aren't talking about that much money for an entry level machine between the two prices.


----------

